# Is Karl okay?



## rjwolfe3 (May 15, 2008)

Did he get buried under all of his work? [}]  Haven't seen him post at all this week.  Just curious.


----------



## rinehardj (May 15, 2008)

I was wondering the same thing.  I've sent him a few emails.  He's usually quick to respond.  I usually see posts from him most every night, too.  But no responses or no posts in the last several days.


----------



## Jarheaded (May 15, 2008)

Does that mean physically or mentaly?

He's okay, just buried in his work. He will be back on in a day or two. I just spoke to him.


----------



## Russianwolf (May 15, 2008)

Probably kinda high from sniffing all the PR fumes and can't find the computer. []


----------



## Glass Scratcher (May 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Russianwolf_
> 
> Probably kinda high from sniffing all the PR fumes and can't find the computer. []



I thought Karl used Alumilite.  No fumes, no excuses man.


----------



## Russianwolf (May 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Glass Scratcher_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nah, Karl's a Silmar 41 guy from what he told me earlier.


----------



## rlharding (May 16, 2008)

His nephew probably ruined a couple of pours and Karl is busy making up...........or, maybe they had a fight over who was boss and Karl didn't win....


----------



## Glass Scratcher (May 16, 2008)

Seems I remember him saying something about the nephew managing a pizza place and bringing home pizza everynight for dinner.  I don't know about the rest-of-yuh's but anymore than 3 slices once a week and my reflux puts me down for 3 days.[xx(]


----------



## Jarheaded (May 16, 2008)

Karl is definetly a silmar guy, he does not enjoy the fumeless experience of Alumilite. I think he might just be bound up from too much cheese on the pizzas.
It is a fact that he is alive and well, still pouring blanks and working harder than he has in a while. He will be back on in a couple of days and will return all emails a soon as he gets a chance. we all need a break from the computer sometimes. I have spoken to him, so I know he is still working and is still making blanks.


----------



## THarvey (May 16, 2008)

He is probably stil trying to get all the resin off his dog.[)]


----------



## SuperDave (May 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THarvey_
> 
> He is probably stil trying to get all the resin off his dog.[)]



... actually, I think he is trying to figure out how to cast the pooch into some new "Mutt" blanks...


----------



## karlkuehn (May 18, 2008)

Hi guys! I'm still alive, but it's been a trying few weeks, to say the least. With the nephew moving in and the shop re-org/expand it was bad enough, but this last week has been disaster.

Last Monday, we had a really nasty windstorm. On the Box Elder tree in the back yard, the big limb (13" through and realllllly long) that I'd been worried about finally went. Thank God that the wind was blowing from a fairly different direction than normal or it would have been a mess. As it stands, there's some damage to the house, but not bad. 

Could have been a lot worse, but it's still a lot of clean up, and now the main tree needs to come down since it split in the crotch, and the main 100+ foot tree is compromised and leaning towards the house. That's going to be a chore, as I have to get my truck into the field on the other side of the creek to cable some tension on the tree that will allow us to fall it into the creek and not my master bedroom. I'm just praying for some good flame inside! [B)][V][^]

As if that wasn't bad enough, I was informed in the middle of the week that I'm about to go through a divorce, which was a crusher. The wife and kids moved back out to Seattle to get us set up there while I wrapped things up here. That was 11 months ago, and it's been pretty hard for me here, I've been missing them a lot. Apparently I took to long to finish up here, but I couldn't leave without taking care of all of the things that needed done. It's kind of a long story, and I don't have the heart to say much more right now, but the whole week's been one long crap sandwich.

I'd really appreciate your prayers over the next few weeks as I get through this. A divorce was definitely NOT on my to-do list, and I'm not even sure where to start...er...finish. *sigh* [V] I guess the upside is that I can quit focusing on stressing about finishing the house remodel and concentrate on pouring myself into the business. I'm going to do a ton of shipping this week to get caught up, and I've finally got some more stock to list for sale this evening. It's been building up on me pretty good. 

You guys are the pretty much my only friends right now (I don't get out much), so I'm going to be leaning on you a little more than normal for a while, and I'm thankful for that outlet and support.[B)]


----------



## wudnhed (May 18, 2008)

Sorry to hear that Karl.  Alot of us have been there done that so lean all you want.


----------



## karlkuehn (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by wudnhed_
> 
> Sorry to hear that Karl.  Alot of us have been there done that so lean all you want.



I don't know how you guys got through it. I feel like the biggest failure on the planet, although I'm trying to focus on all the good times and memories, and just look at things objectively. I think we were growing apart for a few years. I just feel so bad for the kids. I was 12 when my parents split, and it wasn't until years later until I realized how much it hurt. They're older than that, but I imagine it's still going to be a blow to them. Hopefully the long separation has softened it a bit.

Thanks, Becca.


----------



## jcollazo (May 18, 2008)

Karl, whatever we can do or help you with.... just yell.


----------



## karlkuehn (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jcollazo_
> 
> Karl, whatever we can do or help you with.... just yell.



YAAAAAAAAAARRRRRRRRRRRRRRRGGGGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHH!

You're right, that does feel a little better. Thanks! [)]

Thanks Joe


----------



## great12b4ever (May 18, 2008)

Karl, sorry to hear about your situation.  We did miss you, and we are glad you are back.  Let us know if we can do anything.


----------



## LEAP (May 18, 2008)

Man, Sorry to hear about all you have on your shoulders right now. Feel free to vent all you want. Pain shared is pain lessened. Now go tackle that tree, Nothing feels quite as good as turning big things into little things.


----------



## Russianwolf (May 18, 2008)

Hey Karl, If you want I can bring my old Jeep up and I bet between the two trucks we can just pull the thing down. As wet as the ground is you might get the rootball too.


----------



## VisExp (May 18, 2008)

Karl, I'm sorry to hear what you are going through.  It may not seem like it now, but realize that time heals all wounds.


----------



## rinehardj (May 18, 2008)

Karl, I live just down the road from you in Lancaster, too.  If there's anything I can do, drop me an email...help with the house, help with that tree, just a few prayers.  I knew there had to be a reason that my emails hadn't been responded to, or that you hadn't posted anything lately.  We've missed your humour.


----------



## igran7 (May 18, 2008)

Karl, sorry to hear about everything you have been going through.  I went through a divorce a few years ago, and as cliche' as it sounds "time heals all wounds" You will bounce back.  There are a great deal of folks here that care about you, so go ahead and rant all you want.  If there is anything I can do just send me a PM, you know my email address.  Hang in there Karl, things will get better.


----------



## karlkuehn (May 18, 2008)

Thanks you guys, it really means a lot. 

Johnnie told me on the phone that the best thing I can do is just pour myself into my work for a while, and that sounds plenty good to me. I should have about 8,000 blanks done by the end of the week. heh [V]


----------



## DozerMite (May 18, 2008)

Karl,

Sorry to hear about what you're dealing with. I can't even imagine my wife dropping that bomb on me. I would be devastated.
I had my tree, that was threatening my house, taken down last year.
Keep your head up, things will get better for you.


----------



## Jim15 (May 18, 2008)

Hang in there Karl. things will get better. Prayers coming your way.


----------



## Ligget (May 19, 2008)

Keep your chin up Karl, we are all here for you should you need us!


----------



## Dalecamino (May 19, 2008)

Karl , I went thru three of those . Somewhere , I figured out , idol time was not good . I'm in your corner too friend ! I think Johnnie is right on . I know he is . And he's a good one to be around . Wish I could be working with you , I'd be more help . But you're right , we're all here for ya man . BTW , my kids have told me , they always knew I was there , if they needed me . THAT , was worth gold to me . Take care Karl ! [8D]


----------



## JohnU (May 19, 2008)

Karl, Sorry for your sadness.  Keep your head up and know you have friends. Your an inspiration here and lots of look forward to seeing your creations.  Hope that boxelder works out for you too!


----------



## GoodTurns (May 19, 2008)

Karl...and here I just thought you were avoiding me and my DI!  I'm pretty close by as well, and my family would love to go to Lancaster...let me know if there's going to be a "barn raising" to fix up the house.

Keep your head up, PM me if you need ANYTHING!

Jon


----------



## Jarheaded (May 19, 2008)

Well Karl, it looks like you have some friends and family here if you need someone. And if Mike brings his Jeep pickup, I'll bring down my F350 and we could pull that tree into the next county for you, we can let Jon go crazy on the house and as long as you supply the beer for them and the milk for me, we can have you back to sitting in a room getting trashed on PR fumes in no time. If you need ANYTHING let me know. I've been there twice and it wasn't my fault either time, even though at the time I thought it was. Funny how your outlook on things gets clearer over time, it will all be clearer in a while to you. give me a call anytime you want.


----------



## thefunkyP (May 22, 2008)

Karl, I just read this post, and nothing comes to mind to say that doesn't sound cheesy and redundant.  Thoughts and ideas keep coming to my mind on how to help or encourage or motivate or fix your relationship with your wife.  But I've settled on the fact that I simply don't know enough about the situation to help in the ways that I know how.  You have my thoughts and my prayers from half way across the country, man.  If there's anything specific...nope not my business, sorry.  I know after my little brother died, I didn't want to talk to anyone, yet I couldn't get away from them either...

As you can tell you are a vital part of this community from all the support and encouragement written.  I know as well that this is not enough and can't replace a broken relationship.  I pray that this isn't the end, and that God works in both you and your wife's hearts in the coming weeks and months.  I'm not trying to be mean or insensitive and I don't know the situation, but I hope that your hearts both grow sick without each other.  It's all I would hope for if I found my wife and I in a related situation.  I truly hope this isn't the end for you guys, but merely a season of pain to wake you up and bring you back to life.  Perhaps it's wrong of me to assume anything, but it's always good to hope.  Good luck with everything to come.


----------



## karlkuehn (May 23, 2008)

Man, I really appreciate all this you guys. Talked to Tammy yesterday on the phone while we were working through the paperwork and such, and things are well. We both knew it was sorta dead for the past couple of years, but we've really been struggling to get through it, hoping for the best. I think the 11 month separation kinda did us in. I know it's for the better, and we're parting on great terms, but it still sucks worse than anything I ever imagined. I've been really stressing for the last year trying to finish this house and get back to Seattle, but the 'walls' seem to keep popping up.

I'm staying in the shop shipping out all my behind stuff, but it's pretty tough, and I've been finding comfort in getting out of the house and just breathing some air several times a day. I've been doing a lot of bike riding around the country, and that's helped. It's been a long time since I've taken time to just get out and enjoy the sky and cornfields. I had a good laugh yesterday on my ride. A bee happened to think that it'd be a good idea to land on me while I was hauling butt down the road, and I sorta lost my cool, almost biffing myself all over the road in the process. It wasn't pretty, but had me chuckling on the way home, and being thankful that I was alone on _that_ ride. heh

After talking on the phone yesterday about all the paperwork - real business like, I was back in the shop listening to the iPod when our wedding song came on (I've got 3 versions of it on there, and thought I had got them off the playlist I was listening to...). It caught me off-guard, and for the first time since all this hit, I really lost it for about an hour. After I had nothing left to cry, I felt a lot better, and went for a ride and then came home and worked out. I filled a couple of pots with blanks, and somehow ended up mixing up about 3 times the resin I needed, so I played around with some odd stuff I've had laying around.

I shipped a bunch of stuff out today, and I'm getting back in the saddle, but this has really thrown me for a loop. I feel like going skydiving and crawling into a dark closet all at the same time. heh

Hang in there guys, I'll come up with a good joke soon. I have to, or I'm going to explode. Or implode. Are there other types of 'ploding' that I can try?


----------



## el_d (May 23, 2008)

How about UN-PLODE?? DE-PLODE??? 
 I feel for you my friend. It get easier with time, too bad im not closer we could maybe paint the town red or shall I say "Dragonhide Ember" or even "Potpourri- Summer Mornning" whichever you prefer......[8D]


----------



## monkeynutz (May 23, 2008)

Karl, it only sucks till you meet the *next* one, and you'll be so much wiser then...  Work is also good therapy, but take time to take care of yourself.


----------



## DKF (May 23, 2008)

Take care ..... will say a prayer for you.


----------



## Jarheaded (May 23, 2008)

Go out and find yourself a little plaything. It doesn't have to be a commitment for more thasn an hour or two. Stop thinking with the upper head.


----------



## woody0207 (May 23, 2008)

Karl,

I can't imagine what you are going thru but I just wanted to say THANKS, you have been a very POSITIVE and FUN influence on this forum since I joined last year. Anyway, watch out for those bees and hang in there... 

Dang, I'm reading too many of Ed's posts, I'm starting to do the CAPS THING. [:0][:0]


----------



## Dalecamino (May 23, 2008)

Karl ! I think your bike rides are working for you . Fresh air , keep your cardio in condition , etc. Worked for me ! I agree with Johnnie ! Take some time , and send my order when you get to it . I know you will ! I just want things to work out for you Karl ! [8D]


----------



## stevers (May 24, 2008)

I'm on #2 and just to let you know, it gets better. Hang in there.


----------



## broitblat (May 24, 2008)

Karl,

I'm sorry to hear of your struggles and hope you get some well deserved *good* news, soon.

  -Barry


----------

